# Ban the Person Above You



## monkE

This is a fun game that has been going on on a different site. The one i was looking at had 7800 replies! Let's see how long this holds interest with Canadians 

The rules are simple, ban the person above you and the reason has to be something relavent to them. Ie "banned for having 100 posts" or " banned for having no avatar" . Anything you see = reason to ban. Just don't get personal about it , this is for fun.


----------



## Diztrbd1

so like for example.... ban you for being a leafs fan


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Banned because your avatar scared my little girl.


----------



## beN

ouch John! Mikey loves his leafs. John your banned for having more posts then me hahah...There is only one "Mr Know It all" around here.


----------



## monkE

ben banned for banning the wrong guy lol


----------



## beN

mike your banned for being the fastest guy on our team hahah


----------



## Diztrbd1

somebody forgot to ban Anthony for having a Santa hat on his Avatar still lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I didn't put on the hat so I don't know how to take it off.

John, you're banned again for not knowing how to spell "Disturbed" (I'm a mod, I can do this hehehe).


----------



## target

Anthony you are banned for having the reef aquarium I want


----------



## Diztrbd1

Daniel , your banned for having the 220 setup I want lol


----------



## TomC

All you guys are banned for banning more than once.


----------



## monkE

tom banned for taking the wind out of our sails


----------



## charles

Banned for not buying enough plecos.


----------



## monkE

banned for having too many fancy plecos to chose from


----------



## Diztrbd1

Charles banned for not being in Burnaby/Coquitlam area so we can buy more plecos


----------



## monkE

john banned for being too slow


----------



## effox

John's banned for constantly sending me harassing PM's.


----------



## effox

I'm banned for missing the opportunity to diss John.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lmao....Mike banned for being faster than me....for once 
hahaha Chris, good one! your banned for interrupting my banning Mike again lol



I'd like to add if your new here ....don't be afraid to join in. It's all in fun and we are all friends here


----------



## monkE

john banned for being too friendly


----------



## monkE

john banned again for not having a comeback


----------



## Sanka101

MonkE is banned for not knowing how to spell monkey


----------



## Adz1

you are all banned for banning each other...lol


----------



## Sanka101

Adz1 your banned for having a feed back score of over 75+ mine


----------



## Vman

Sanka is banned for not have made any friends yet.


----------



## Adz1

Vman is banned for having more africans than any one person needs...


----------



## April

Adrian is banned for trying to quit being a fish hobbyist last year! Just glad you came to your senses!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?upvfrr


----------



## Vman

Adz1 is banned for not having any Africans.


----------



## bigfry

Vman is banned for having only two tanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

bigfry is banned for living in a Mall (Champlain).:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE

seahorse banned for holding his bbq on the same day as the leaf game!


----------



## Sanka101

MonkE is banned for joining in august when he should have been out enjoying summer =P


----------



## shelby67

Sanka is banned for living in Nanaimo, no good fish stores there...


----------



## Hammer

Shelby67 is banned for having way too many tanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Going back a page, April is banned for living in Port Moody but having her store on Dunbar (when I live in Burnaby)

Hammer(ed) is banned for excessive drinking while posting on BCA.


----------



## Vman

Anthony is banned for having paid me in beer.


----------



## shelby67

Lukas is banned for getting lost... Lol... 

... You can never have too many tanks...


----------



## AWW

Shelby is banned for having a "What the heck is that avatar"


----------



## Pamela

AWW (Alex) is banned for taking sooooo long to get water into his new 450 gallon tank!


----------



## onefishtwofish

Pamela is banned for noticing that Alex is taking too long to get water into his new 450 gallon tank........


----------



## Adz1

onefishtwofish is banned for being a forum resident...


----------



## Elle

Adz1 is banned for inciting fish envy about the Peru flower rays that I love but can't fit in my tanks. Oh, and also for having a bigger tank than any of mine. :bigsmile:


----------



## AWW

Everyone is banned for nagging me to get water in my 450 gallon tank... including myself :lol:

Elle is banned for having the cutest dog ever!


----------



## grizadams_7mm

AWW is Banned for making fun of Shelby's Avatar... My favorite Pict of a shrimp on the bottom of a Frog bite


----------



## theinnkeeper

Banned for being from Surrey.


----------



## effox

Banned for being a Vancouver Hipster.


----------



## bigfry

effox is banned for being a Mod.


----------



## big_bubba_B

i ban all you guys for being canucks fan and one leafes fan


----------



## shelby67

Big bubba is banned for being a boston fan, really? Boston? Lol...

My avatar is an awesome pic if u saw it whole...


----------



## grizadams_7mm

Ya'll are banned for being Canucks, Boston, and a Leafs fans


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Grizadams is banned for letting the world know he's only "7mm" (this is a family board and ewwwwwwww).

(Too much information dude)


----------



## grizadams_7mm

Your banned for being mean  ... That's actually my favorite caliber of riffle... for killing stuff


----------



## jkhcjris

grizadams_7mm should be banned for killin stuff!!!!


----------



## target

Jkhcjris is banned for having EN as his location.


----------



## Jasonator

Target is banned for having an addiction.


----------



## jkhcjris

Jasonator should be banned for not being the real thing.


----------



## effox

jkhcjris is banned for not having any feedback score, and coming up with such a good ban reason!


----------



## joker1535

jkhcjris is banned for having a nickname that can't be pronounced


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

Diztrbd1 sorry bro your banned for being banned the most


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Insane in the Fish brain is banned for not being able to read (joker1535 NOT Diztrbd1 is the member ahead of you).


----------



## rich16

SeaHorse Fanatic is banned for being picky :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy

I ban Richard for being a Dick!!!!!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

N/a is banned for taking it personal


----------



## Adz1

Insane is banned for being a forum beginner.


----------



## effox

Adrian is banned for being a donator... Wait, that's a good thing.

I've got nothing. Somebody ban me again for being an idiot.


----------



## monkE

effox banned for being an idiot! you asked for it


----------



## Chappy

Mike's an idiot for banning Chris for being an idiot. I can get to LIKE this game!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Shelly is banned for not banning Mike....though that was rather funny lol


----------



## Chappy

Yeah, I knew I blew it for lack of proper formatting and couldn't be bothered to change it!! John should be banned for LIFE for catching that!!!!!


----------



## Sanka101

Diztrbd1 i banned for having a number in his name to let us know just how disturbed he is 

oops guess my computer was a bit behind =P


----------



## Chappy

Sanka101 said:


> Diztrbd1 i banned for having a number in his name to let us know just how disturbed he is


Oh, GOOD one!!!!!


----------



## monkE

N/A banned for commenting and not banning


----------



## rich16

monkE said:


> effox banned for being an idiot! you asked for it


Mike is banned for doing what he's told


----------



## monkE

Rich banned for living in the past!


----------



## rich16

Mike banned for being so brutally honest, I need to have another beer!
*insert cheap joke about Leafs here*


----------



## monkE

oh rich banned for trying to prompt a Leaf joke. bad form rich bad form  

Rich redeemed for drinking beer - the solution to all of life's problems


----------



## rich16

monkE said:


> oh rich banned for trying to prompt a Leaf joke. bad form rich bad form
> 
> Rich redeemed for drinking beer - the solution to all of life's problems


YAY!!
Everyone else banned for allowing this to turn into a two man show! Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Rich is banned for not having a life and playing patty-cakes with monkE-man here.


----------



## neven

Seahorse_fanatic banned for failing to convince my wife to let me go to his bbq


----------



## Adz1

neven banned for being plant addicted.


----------



## shelby67

Adz1 banned for not adding Yoshi to his signature...


----------



## Adz1

shelby67 banned for yoshi doubleing in size since i got him.


----------



## grizadams_7mm

Adz1 Banned for taking good care of Yoshi... not like thats a bad thing, I miss his personality though


----------



## shelby67

Nicks banned for being on BCA and not working...


----------



## rich16

Shelby67 banned for being jealous of Nick


----------



## grizadams_7mm

LOL Rich is NOT banned for being right


----------



## Adz1

grizadams banned for not banning Rich.


----------



## Captured Moments

BAN Adz1..maybe it is not really a game and all those members will be truly banned in the end.....mmmmm.


----------



## big_bubba_B

captured moments is banned for wanting everyone banned in the end . but actualy everyone should be banned cause they live in bc


----------



## Chappy

Ban Big Bubba B for supporting the *Bronchos*


----------



## grizadams_7mm

big_bubba_B is banned for being in Rocky... I hope I can hit Phillis/ Burnstick this summer to slay some perch


----------



## jkhcjris

grizadams_7mm should be banned because he is from Surrey. Nothing good comes out of Surrey.:bigsmile:


----------



## grizadams_7mm

jkhcjris should be banned for the pot calling the kettle black ... I reside there not from there  Phew...


----------



## Nicklfire

Grizadams WILL be banned for an avatar that i cannot even see what the picture is..

Everyone other person in this thread WILL also be banned.. for having the ability to ban to begin with


----------



## Diztrbd1

Nicklfire is banned for not doing our drawing yet  tho thats probably not a good idea....who would do it then lol

lol sorry only thing I could think of


----------



## Nicklfire

FAIL lol haha


----------



## Earth Eater

Nicklfire is banned for being the dark lord. Chewbacca ftw!


----------



## Aquaman

monkE said:


> This is a fun game that has been going on on a different site. The one i was looking at had 7800 replies! Let's see how long this holds interest with Canadians
> 
> The rules are simple, ban the person above you and the reason has to be something relavent to them. Ie "banned for having 100 posts" or " banned for having no avatar" . Anything you see = reason to ban. Just don't get personal about it , this is for fun.


sounds like fun .....first thing I noticed was ummm...see below 



Diztrbd1 said:


> so like for example.... ban you for being a leafs fan


He caught on fast ....not called Mr. Know it for nothing ...good eye too.:bigsmile:

most of you should be banned for being off topic and not being a NUCK fans...:lol:

I should be banned because I read all 10 pages of post on this thread and will never get them 2 hours back..( not a fast reader  ),and because of that I can't even ban the post above me as I don't know who it is


----------



## Aquaman

earth eater should be banned for not having a tank bigger than 24 gallons....oops...just him mind you


----------



## Morainy

Aquaman is banned for having the most hilarious "What do you really look like?" picture ever at BCA!


----------



## Adz1

Morainy banned for being a forum god and not a godess......

Bill banned for being a nucks fan....


----------



## Diztrbd1

Adz banned for getting that gorgeous 250gal set-up form Ibenu that I would have gave my right leg for lol


----------



## rich16

Diztrbd1 said:


> Adz banned for getting that gorgeous 250gal set-up form Ibenu that I would have gave my right leg for lol


John is banned for even thinking that his right leg is more valuable then the 250 gallon tank he wanted.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

rich16 is banned for thinking that Johns right leg is more valuable that the 250 gallon NOOOOO WAYYYYY


----------



## Shell Dweller

Rich is banned for naming his dog Tango instead of Cash. 


John if that tank is the one I am thinking of, i would have given both of your legs to have it, and maybe a hand or two thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Shell Dweller

OCD is banned for banning Rich before I could post my reply.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Shell Dweller is banned for thinking he's a hermit crab. I know housing prices are ridiculous but come on.:bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Anthony banned for banning Chuck before I could plus he still has that Santa hAt on his avatar 

Chuck is banned for being so willing to give up MY body parts instead of his own!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

John is banned for not willing to share his body parts.


----------



## BubBleBee

O.C.D banned for thinking John should share his body parts ;p


----------



## Adz1

BubBleBee banned for thinking John should not share his body parts...


----------



## AWW

Adrian is banned for not being able to sell such a beautiful pair of rays!


----------



## Chappy

Alex banned for LIFE for not filling up that tank yet. Oh, has someone mentioned that already!!!!! FILL THE TANK!!!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish

shelly banned for not ordering a mermaid for Alex to put in his new tank


----------



## Chappy

Oh by the way, Alex is banned for turning down my *THREE *marriage proposals!!!!!


----------



## AWW

AHAHA! Has it been three now?  

Shelley, you are banned until you find me a mermaid for my tank


----------



## Chappy

You're banned Alex until I get Kathie's!!!!!


----------



## Claudia

Shelley u r sooooo banned because u still not getting Alex that mermaid  lol


----------



## Chappy

Don't even get me STARTED on banning you, Claudia!!!! Okay, here goes....Ban Claudia for keeping the new baby in a 40 gallon long breeder tank for 4 months!!!!!

But don't EVER ban Claudia for being such an AWESOME puppy mommy  She ROCKS


----------



## Adz1

-N/A- banned for having a flat fish fetish...

Alex banned for bailing on the rays....


----------



## Claudia

Adrian is banned for trying to get Alex to take the rays when he wants a mermaid


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Claudia banned for staining my carpet with grape soda pop during the bbq (inside joke).


----------



## Claudia

hahahhahah Seahorse fanatic is banned for no helping me with my saltwater tank


----------



## Jasonator

Claudia is banned for coming over on time and prepared with buckets to give good home to a few of my out-of-place fish this morning.
banned in a good way?!!


----------



## rich16

Jasonator is banned for having out of place fish!


----------



## noisetherapy

Rich16 is banned for being from the wrong side of Delta!

(ND!!!!!!!)


----------



## Chappy

Can't be just do a big global ban of Anthony and accept that he probably has done something to everyone to earn it!!!!!


----------



## target

-N/A- is banned for being very vague with her ban.


----------



## Claudia

I banned target cause i am so jealous of the beautiful stands he makes


----------



## monkE

Claudia is banned because i don't have a good enough reason


----------



## Chappy

I'm banning Rommel for not telling me about the Alex Piwowarski Cobalt Discus he's selling.


----------



## April

I ban Shelley for being a fish thief!


----------



## Acipenser

I ban April for being too nice ! and for giving service above and beyond !


----------



## Chappy

I ban April for checking my purse before I left on Saturday!!! Of COURSE I had a fish in there....the cooler was FULL!!!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish

i ban Shelley for not stealing a fish for me too.


----------



## roadrunner

I'm banning onefishtwofish for having more posts than me


----------



## onefishtwofish

i ban roadrunner for the sin of envy


----------



## jkhcjris

I ban onefishtwofish for not having threefish.


----------



## onefishtwofish

i ban jkhcjris for having a user name i had to read 3 times to get it right.


----------



## Adz1

onefishtwofish banned for being a forum resident....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Adrian is banned for being able to have an ID Shark (green envy)


----------



## Chappy

I ban someone for not wanting to pay for using water to ship a mermaid to keep costs down, but I can't remember who it was.....Kathie


----------



## jkhcjris

I ban -N/A- for not naming names.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I ban what'shisname for having a screen name I still can't pronounce after several attempts and my English is goodie, really :bigsmile:

Heck, I'm not even comfortable trying to type it without looking at it as I do so. 

Ok, so I ban jkh#@# for making me feel retarded (or whatever the PC version is nowadays).


----------



## onefishtwofish

I hereby ban jkhcjris for not being able to read...............and for making me look 3times yet again at his / her username in order to ban him/ or her..and a ban to shelley for forgetting it was the ever elusive cardinal shrimp on order...

......I was just wondering. $500 is a lot of money so i was wondering if I get the shrimp packaged with out the water can I get for less than your standard price as this will save much weight and not be so much money. i can fluff them back up when i get them. thanks.waiting. 
.


----------



## onefishtwofish

I ban Anthony for not putting a warning label on the really hot sauces at his BBQ's. no wonder Claudia spilled her grape juice........
oh and I ban Dave for not banning anyone so i can ding him.


----------



## Chappy

Don't worry, Anthony. It's back i'n all its unpcness!!! Yup RETARD. An old friend that never really went away.

I ban Anthony for not knowing retard is kosher.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pvl4og


----------



## Chappy

Yes that work. You sending money now.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mr2hcm


----------



## roadrunner

I ban -N/A- for not banning -N/A- in a second post


----------



## Chappy

I may not have gotten banned, but I do think I tried!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner

I'm banning -N/A- for having such a cute avatar


----------



## bigfry

roadrunner is banned for not saying 'beep' 'beep' in his posts.

I also ban every member in this forum who has not posted in this thread...hm, yes, they do not post here because they have been banned by me...hahaha


----------



## Jasonator

N/A is banned for over-banning : but, is there really such a thing?


----------



## Vman

I ban all here that work for hydro.


----------



## shelby67

I ban Lukas for posting that about hydro before I could. I'm so glad we have a gate that stays closed.. hydro came last week to install a smart meter but they are not allowed to trespass! Haha!


----------



## jkhcjris

I ban shelby67 for thinking shes a GT500


----------



## shelby67

Wow someone finally got it, but u missed the KR.

I ban jkh..... For being so smart!


----------



## Adz1

Entire forum banned for leaving me holding these Rays for so long.


----------



## roadrunner

Just wanted to say beep-beep and ban weather for being nice only during the week and bad over the weekends…..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Ban roadrunner for proving that ACME products made overseas in sweatshops by little kids are inferior to North American ingenuity. Beep-beep. Woooosh.


----------



## jkhcjris

I ban Anthony for not fixing my user name when I asked him to.


----------



## monkE

I ban whatever your name is for having such a messed up name!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I ban monkey-man for letting a TRex die and pollute his tank.


----------



## bigfry

Anthony is banned for holding Santa underwater year long, only letting him out on the X'mas eve; otherwise, we would have had more presents.


----------



## Sweetpea

Bigfry is banned for adding to the agony of 3 am insomnia by having a user name that makes me realize I'm also hungry and there's nothing good to eat in my kitchen. Definitely no french fries. Waaah!!


----------



## Adz1

sweetpea banned for wanting french fries at 3am. yuck


----------



## target

Adrian is banned for thinking fries at 3am is no good.


----------



## monkE

target is banned because "victory is mine!"


----------



## neoh

MonkE is banned for being an Italian Toronto Leafs fan.


----------



## roadrunner

neoh is banned for misspelling his name and having only one fish on his ark….


----------



## monkE

road runner is banned for thinking neoh is supposed to be noah, and also for still not saying beep beep after each post, and for something else that will remain unidentified


----------



## Adz1

monkE is banned for being cryptic while banning road runner.


----------



## Claudia

Adz1 is banned because he has some nice rays and i wish i could have them lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Claudia is banned because coveting thy neighbour's rays is a sin.


----------



## Adz1

Anthony is banned for making ray coveting a sin.....lol


----------



## Sweetpea

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for failing to maintain the separation of church and substrate.


----------



## Sweetpea

Plus Adz1 is banned for posting right just before I can submit "Post Quick Reply" in response to the previous post from SeaHorse_Fanatic.


----------



## Sweetpea

Plus I'm banned for rushing with my previous comment so I don't get beaten to the punch again, thus allowing typos in.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Pea is banned for "triple", "improper" and "slow at the draw" banning


----------



## raeven

Diztrbd1 is banned for picking on the chick from Sucker Punch. Big time no no. I'm saving your life, man


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol all this time I was thinking Popeye for some reason. Big difference there lol

raeven banned for proving I really am not "mr. know-it-all"


----------



## Slopster

I'm Banning everyone of ya,because yer all a bunch of Fish Freaks.....:lol:


----------



## Sweetpea

Slopster banned for steering the conversation away from me, me, just as I was feeling intrigued by the theories of my name origin.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sweetpea is banned for being a delicious vegetable that Felicia likes to eat fresh off our vines.


----------



## raeven

Banned for either being delusional in thinking Sweetpea is a real pea, or for having weird canibalistic thoughts


----------



## roadrunner

Banned for snooping around the forum. I'm also banning Nicklfire for not giving us Betta section under species!

EDIT: Oh yeah! I almost forgot BEEP-BEEP!!!!


----------



## Jasonator

Banned for beeping out loud on a public forum


----------



## Claudia

Jasonator said:


> Banned for beeping out loud on a public forum


Banned for complaining about noise lol


----------



## Sweetpea

Claudia is banned for laughing out loud.


----------



## Flygirl

Sweetpea is banned for trying to suppress laughter, huahhhahaha


----------



## Immus21

Flygirl is banned for evil laughter!


----------



## raeven

Banning all of the above for having no sense of humor.


----------



## Sweetpea

Raeven is banned for painting all of us with the same brush.


----------



## big_bubba_B

sweat pea is banned about complaining about raeven painting everyone else


----------



## roadrunner

banned for being a boston fan


----------



## Claudia

roadrunner is banned cause he forgot to say "beep beep"


----------



## Sweetpea

Claudia is banned for not realizing that the poor little Roadrunner never bothers anyone.


----------



## target

Sweetpea is banned for not realizing that roadrunner taunts the Wil.E Coyote continuously.


----------



## roadrunner

Target is banned for misspelling Wile E. Coyote name and everybody (except sweetpea) is banned for giving me hard time about saying or not saying beep-beep!!!! :bigsmile:
"beep-beep or not to beep-beep? that is the question…"


----------



## rich16

roadrunner is banned for mangling a Shakespeare quote


----------



## grizadams_7mm

rich16 is banned for being rich...


----------



## rich16

grizz is banned for completely mis-representing my financial status.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Rich is banned for naming his panda bear hamster "Salty" when he should obviously name it "Po" or at least "Jack Black".


----------



## effox

Anthony is banned for having a better SW tank then I do.


----------



## rich16

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Rich is banned for naming his panda bear hamster "Salty" when he should obviously name it "Po" or at least "Jack Black".


Hey - the kid named it!

effox is banned for not making his SW tank better than Anthony's


----------



## BCAquaria

rich16 is banned for being a good member and playing nice on BCA.

Can I ruin the game? I can't be banned. 

*smirk*


----------



## Chappy

I ban BCAquaria for not playing fair 

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2xlqsw


----------



## roadrunner

N/A banned for not following the BCAquaria rules (but I like it , some rules are meant to be broken right?) and of course for being right (in this case)
beep-beep (not too loud)


----------



## Sweetpea

Roadrunner banned for recognizing someone is right but banning them anyway.


----------



## big_bubba_B

sweetpea is banned for banning roadrunner even though he banned me for liking a better hockey team


----------



## target

Bubba is banned for only having one itrader. You've been on this forum too long to only have one


----------



## Jasonator

Target is banned for being picky


----------



## cowis

jasonator is banned for having more convicts then he even knew..........


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Jasonator is banned for being a killer cyborg on Friday 13th.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Anthony & Peter banned for banning the same person at the exact same time


----------



## cowis

john's banned for having an awsome new tank!


----------



## djamm

Peter is banned for giving up his trimac to me


----------



## cowis

i shuold be banned for that!! 

drew's banned for having 2 very nice flowerhorns i want!


----------



## onefishtwofish

cowis is banned for having an aquatic mouse in his tank and insisting its just a cat fish

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cichlids-22/butterkoferi-tilapia-26349/

see pic 6


----------



## roadrunner

onefishtwofish is banned for not having avatar 
beep-beep


----------



## Claudia

roadrunner is banned just cause i feel like it  beep beep


----------



## roadrunner

claudia banned for being addicted to the forum
beep-beep


----------



## Claudia

roadrunner said:


> claudia banned for being addicted to the forum
> beep-beep


roadrunner is banned for pretending he is not addicted to the forum lol beep beep


----------



## roadrunner

claudia is banned for thinking roadrunner is a he  
nananana beep-beep

also I want to ban coworkers for chatting together online all afternoon (instead of working)


----------



## Sweetpea

Roadrunner is banned for being all work and no play.


----------



## Shell Dweller

Sweetpea is banned for being all play and no work......HAHA!


----------



## Sweetpea

Shell Dweller is banned for giving me a hard time when I'm on holidays!!


----------



## Shell Dweller

You have a lot of nerve having a good time while on holidays....for that your banned!!!


----------



## rich16

Shell Dweller is banned for giving Sweetpea a hard time about having fun!


----------



## monkE

I ban rich cause holy crap this thread is still going?!?!


----------



## Diztrbd1

I was just thinking I can't believe this is still going lol.
Mike banned for starting the most active thread of the month


----------



## cowis

John's banned for not calling an end to this madness!! lol


----------



## roadrunner

cowis is banned for wanting to end this madness! 

'common people, only 767 to go till cool 1000 beep-beep


----------



## Claudia

Roadrunner is banned for counting the posts


----------



## Sweetpea

Claudia is banned for discounting the importance of counting.


----------



## rich16

monkE said:


> I ban rich cause holy crap this thread is still going?!?!


Just remember, this was YOUR idea! 

Sweetpea is banned for banning Claudia for being detail oriented.


----------



## monkE

Rich is banned because i didn't think it would catch on!


----------



## rich16

Mike is banned for underestimating the ability of this community to latch onto something this silly!


----------



## Sweetpea

Silly? Silly?!? Rich16 is banned for discounting the importance of banning the person above you.


----------



## bigfry

Sweetpea is banned for mispelling the name 'sweatpee'............


----------



## roadrunner

I love this thread! Let's keep this silly madness going! 

bigfry is banned for thinking sweetpea misspelled the name and for laughing with embarrassment 
beep-beep


----------



## rich16

Roadrunner is banned for loving this example of superlative silliness!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Rich is banned for having 2 kids as "favourite pets"!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Sweetpea

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for having a Santa hat on his avatar, perhaps the online equivalent of leaving up xmas lights all year.


----------



## roadrunner

sweetpea is banned for not wanting Xmas to last all year!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

roadrunner is banned for making Wiley Coyote look bad & for forgetting to go "beep beep" AGAIN!!!!


----------



## rich16

Wile E. Coyote does not need any help looking bad (as geniuses go, he's pretty poor...)

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for copying other people banning roadrunner for the beep beep thing. Show some originality, sir! LOL :bigsmile:


----------



## jkhcjris

rich16 is banned for not naming his kids. Even the hamster has a name.


----------



## roadrunner

rich16 is banned for not having any compassion for poor Wile E. Coyote constantly mocked by me beep-beep and for demanding some originality!


----------



## rich16

jkhcjris said:


> rich16 is banned for not naming his kids. Even the hamster has a name.


I've named them, I just can't always remember them...LOL. "Hey you..Cam...Tango...Andy...whichever one you are!!!" :bigsmile:

Roadrunner, how can you say I have no compassion for Wile E, whilst you go drop him off cliffs? 

You are banned for having double standards!


----------



## Sweetpea

Rich16 is banned for forgetting his kids' names.


----------



## roadrunner

I dropped Wile off cliffs? He dropped himself by being careless hehehe and I ban you for having a bad memory. 
Double standards, here I come beep-beep!


----------



## rich16

Roadrunner is banned for.....dang it, I forgot....

Oh yeah...for banning me after Sweetpea already banned me!


----------



## Sweetpea

Rich16 is banned for making me jealous by having a dog when my apartment rules only allow me to have fish.


----------



## roadrunner

I guess I have to ban myself for not paying attention beep-beep.
Sweetpea is banned for being jealous. And since I previously missed it, I have to ban sweetpea again. This time for not spending enough time on BCA forum.


----------



## Shell Dweller

Roadrunner is banned for spending way to much time on this thread never mind this forum.....BEEP BEEP


----------



## Flygirl

Shell Dweller is banned for the unauthorized use of beep beep - roadrunners only!


----------



## Kwito

Fly girl banned for having photography a a hobby, but no avatar pic...

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bzblng


----------



## Sweetpea

Kwito is banned for making only eight posts in almost two years. Come on, Kwito...ban me back and you'll have nine!


----------



## shelby67

Sweetpea is banned for having 0 feedback... Come buy my crays and I will give you some feedback.. hehe...


----------



## jkhcjris

shelby67 is banned for having a rug rat in her zoo.

Chris


----------



## Sweetpea

shelby67 said:


> Sweetpea is banned for having 0 feedback... Come buy my crays and I will give you some feedback.. hehe...


Intriguing offer! Crays are self-cloning, right? What's to keep your tank from getting overrun by more little crays? Or is that what's happening to you? Yikes! I looking at some at Fantasy Aquatic last week, and Kerry assured me that they don't seem to reproduce too quickly. Hmmm...I will think about this!  So Shelby67, clearly you must be banned for tempting me to add to my quickly-getting-fully-stocked tanks! My bf said yesterday that our spare bedroom is looking like a pet store. (Only one 15G, two 10Gs, and a 5G...well, in that room, that is. A 50G in another room. But clearly he's never seen any true fish rooms!!


----------



## Sweetpea

Oops! Now I have to ban myself for banning the wrong person! Now jkhcjris is banned for having such a complicated user name. I had to scroll up three times to make sure I got it right!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sweetpea is banned for talking/writing to herself.


----------



## shelby67

Sea_horse is banned for having two super cute daughters! And using them as a reason to get more tanks... 

Sweetpea, only the marbles are self cloning, they berry every few months, you could set up a puffer tank and then u wouldn't have a problem with over run crays.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Shelby is banned for her cat's being grumpy


----------



## shelby67

Donjuan is banned for his nickname, a legendary Spanish womanizer!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Shelby is banned for only having like half the amount of posts I do ;0)


----------



## Sweetpea

shelby67 said:


> Sweetpea, only the marbles are self cloning, they berry every few months, you could set up a puffer tank and then u wouldn't have a problem with over run crays.


Oh dear, I think that would be a bit too much for me. I already set up a dwarf puffer tank to take care of my excess of pond snails, since my offers to give them away to someone else with a puffer or loach etc. were going unheeded. It's already a little bit much for my squeamish vegetarian sensibilities. But then I do find it fascinating to watch them attack a snail...fascinating and a bit horrifying. I don't think I could handle that with the crayfish too!! 

Ok, back to business: Don Juan is banned for contemplating getting rid of his tanks! So sad.


----------



## jkhcjris

Sweetpea is banned for using the name of the baby off of Popeye.


----------



## Sweetpea

Jkhcjris is banned for using the name of the...oh, wait, of no one! Not a name at all; just a random string of letters!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Sweetpea is banned because she has a feed back score of 0000000000000000000000000


----------



## Sweetpea

donjuan_corn said:


> Sweetpea is banned because she has a feed back score of 0000000000000000000000000


Oh no! There's clearly no glory in self-restraint here, so I really must get shopping! Donjuan_corn banned for taunting me into risking my financial well-being.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sweetpea is banned for bending to peer pressure and risking spending herself into financial ruin to indulge her MTS. Hold on, we're all in the same boat. Join us, the water's fine. Who needs to save for retirement. Our fishies will take care of us in our old age


----------



## Sweetpea

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for giving me (and others?) a mental flash-forward, picturing the trials and tribulations of trying to maintain ?? number of tanks while puttering around as an achy old lady. "Can you help me with my water change(s), sonny?" Yikes!


----------



## Danw

Sweetpea is banned for having no restraint when it comes to banning people. how many you are you at??? 10 in the last 3 pages of posts...lol you going for the record?


----------



## The Guy

Danw is banned for seeing the same thing I saw, but he saw it first. LOL!!!


----------



## Claudia

The Guy is banned for not seeing fast enough  lol


----------



## Sweetpea

Danw said:


> Sweetpea is banned for having no restraint when it comes to banning people. how many you are you at??? 10 in the last 3 pages of posts...lol you going for the record?


Down time over now, so no time to be here any more. I hereby relinquish any record attempt.


----------



## raeven

Sweetpea is banned for thinking she can walk away that easily  Oh, and for being a vegetarian! (think I saw that somewhere in the numerous previous posts) And for not banning Claudia!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Raeven is banned for being indecisive. Are you banning Sweetpea for reason a, b, or c? Pick your poison.


----------



## roadrunner

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for forcing Raeven to pick only one reason to ban. beep-beep


----------



## Morainy

Roadrunner is banned for double beeping. 



roadrunner said:


> SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for forcing Raeven to pick only one reason to ban. beep-beep


----------



## jkhcjris

Morainy is banned because we get enough rain here as it is.


----------



## monkE

jkchjris is bannned cause i started it and i'm gonna finish it!


----------



## roadrunner

monkE is banned for thinking that he can actually finish this thread hahahahahaha beep-beep


----------



## donjuan_corn

Road runner is banned for talking when we all know the road runner doesn't talk


----------



## raeven

Banned for not realizing road runner isn't talking, but typing. If Bugz Bunny can play piano with his toes, road runner can find a way to hit one button at a time on a keyboard


----------



## donjuan_corn

Raeven is banned for living in Surrey lol. BOO YAH!


----------



## raeven

donjuan is banned for NOT living in surrey! Hahaha!


----------



## roadrunner

raeven is banned for being only forum snooper. And unbanned for sticking up for RR  beep-beep


----------



## jkhcjris

Ban roadrunner because I'm getting tired of hearing beep-beep.


----------



## The Guy

jkhcjris is banned for getting tired! How do you say that name anyway?


----------



## effox

Laurie is banned for not updating his status since he's become a donator.


----------



## The Guy

effox is banned for confusing the guy???????


----------



## donjuan_corn

The Guy is banned for using question marks at the end of a declarative sentence.


----------



## Jasonator

Matt is banned for grammar correction


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Jasonator is banned for forgetting a period at the end of his sentence. (Long live the grammar police!!!!)


----------



## monkE

I ban John for saying this thing is getting burnt out and starting his own game! lol 

plus i want to be the one to end it!


----------



## Diztrbd1

lmao Mike...ban you for trying to be the last one to post on here  plus i got post #300 lol


----------



## big_bubba_B

i ban you guys so i am post 301


----------



## IceBlue

I ban Big_Bubba_B......for obvious reasons, Go Canucks Go!


----------



## monkE

Ice blue banned cause ladysmith is a terrible name for a town!


----------



## raeven

monkE is banned for thinking IceBlue had anything to do with naming said town.


----------



## monkE

Raeven is banned because I never said it was IceBlue's fault... i just said I was blaming him


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

monkE is banned for being delusional in choosing a team to cheer for in the Stanley Cup playoffs. Go Canucks Go!!!


----------



## raeven

SeaHorse is banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## roadrunner

shoot, I missed #300. Oh well, there is always next round number around the corner right? raeven is banned for not being nice to Seahorse_Fanatic and calling him hypocrite 
beep beep. 
I still like this game better than change a letter game


----------



## donjuan_corn

Road runner is banned for writing too many opinions when he is suppose to just be banning someone.


----------



## roadrunner

donjuan_corn banned for banning me beep-beep


----------



## AWW

Roadrunner is banned for saying beep-beep, When road runner really says meep-meep!!


----------



## roadrunner

AWW is banned for not taking into consideration that roadrunner may have an accent  beep-beep


----------



## donjuan_corn

Road runner is American (I mean the actual Road Runner) not the user, and also an animal and animals don't have accents, therefore you have been banned.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Don Juan is banned for making ooglie eyes at all the ladies, but having no follow through (or so I've been told in strictest confidence of course)


----------



## donjuan_corn

Lies lies lies......... Banned banned banned ;0)


----------



## roadrunner

donjuan_corn is banned for repeating himself to many times beep-beep


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Roadrunner is banned for unsafe running because he's always looking behind him when he should keep his eyes looking ahead for possible Wiley obstructions.


----------



## IceBlue

SeaHorse Fanatic is banned for changing to a "safety fanatic".


----------



## raeven

Just like Sean Astin, pointing out all the safety flaws and such on set.

P.S. You're all banned for not getting my reference. Unless you did. Then you are not


----------



## roadrunner

all banned for not playing this game anymore


----------



## jkhcjris

Roadrunner is banned for not playing with the rules.... You are supposed to ban the person above you.




Oh and not saying Beep Beep 


Chris


----------



## roadrunner

beep-beep beep-beeeeeeep bep beeeep - in roadrunner language Chris is banned for giving roadrunner hard time. Beep-beep


----------



## monkE

road runner is banned because I want last post before this thread officially dies out. - beep beep


----------



## donjuan_corn

Monke is banned for living in a city that is off my known area list.


----------



## monkE

donjuan_corn is banned because marpole is in Vancouver!


----------



## djamm

MonkE is banned for starting this useless thread!


----------



## roadrunner

djamm banned for complaining beep-beep


----------



## donjuan_corn

roadrunner is banned for taking all the seeds without setting off a trap


----------



## Sweetpea

Donjuan_corn is banned for implying that it's anything less than praiseworthy to take the seeds without setting off the trap. Learn from the roadrunner, people!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sweetpea is banned for insisting that we learn from a cartoon character instead of setting the bar a little higher.


----------



## roadrunner

SeaHorse_fanatic is banned for banning sweetpea. There is nothing wrong with liking cartoon character and sometimes learn from them. World would be a better place if more people could beep-beep


----------



## jkhcjris

SeaHorse_Fanatic should be banned for having more tanks then kids.


----------



## jkhcjris

Roadrunner should be banned for beating me to the punch.


----------



## roadrunner

jkhcjris is banned for not taking into consideration that RR is really fast beep-beep


----------



## shelby67

Road runner should be banned for have the 333rd post on this thread...
Hahaha...


----------



## roadrunner

shelby67 said:


> Road runner should be banned for have the 333rd post on this thread...
> Hahaha...


for not wearing glasses when reading post #'s (i'm pretty sure post no#333 belongs to jkhcjris)


----------



## shelby67

Oh darn, I ban myself for not noticing, but I also ban roadrunner again for not noticing where I got my facts from, on the aqua lounge main page, u were the 333rd post, weird I know, but we are both right... 
Cheers...


----------



## roadrunner

shelby67 banned for stocking roadrunner


----------



## monkE

roadrunner and shelby67 both banned for not continuing their back and forth and allowing Johns game to keep going while this one drops from view! lol


----------



## shelby67

Mike is banned for being AWOL for so long!


----------



## Adz1

shelby banned for yoshi tripleing in size since i got him....


----------



## Aquaman

Adz1 ,should be banned for having fishy neighbours.....that and a REAL nice tank ....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Aquaman should be banned for moving to the FREEZING North and sending us his "summer".


----------



## Diztrbd1

Anthony should be banned for scheduling all his BBQ's on rainy days


----------



## djamm

WELL!!!

Were going to have to ban John for being the disturbed one!


----------



## macframalama

ban Drew for not coming to the island and taking 500 red devil midas fry home for his shiny new 180


----------



## monkE

i ban macframalama for making my girlfriend laugh when she saw your name


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I ban monkE for stopping the ban thread.


----------



## effox

Monke banned Macframalama, then Mac got banned for real. I'd watch out Candy.

Candy is banned for not being a regular anymore.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Effox is banned for making me paranoid, gotts watch my p's and q's now. lol


----------



## Reckon

OCD banned for having non fish pets on her signature on a fishie forum?


----------



## Master wilkins

Reckon, you're banned for using old-timey western cowboy language as your blog name


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Master wilkins is banned for thinking he is a Jedi master. Long live Yoda (or at least his force)!


----------



## Master wilkins

Seahorse_fanatic you're banned for not believing my Jedi status. My real name is Luke


----------



## trout

Seahorse is banned for still having a santa hat in his pic  (weren't u already "banned" for that??)

Edit: Jedi master Luke is banned for beating me to the punch. My ban for the Santa hat still reamains though haha it's nowhere near Xmas! I sense I shall now be banned for. Double ban, uh oh


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

trout is banned for thinking he's a mod with banning powers over a mod. (okay now I'm confused. Red Bull, where's the Red Bull?)


----------



## Immus21

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> trout is banned for thinking he's a mod with banning powers over a mod. (okay now I'm confused. Red Bull, where's the Red Bull?)


And you're still banned for the Santa hat avatar. Where are the bunny ears dude!?!?


----------



## Reckon

Immus21 banned for not growing plants


----------



## Immus21

Reckon is banned for not being able to find his fish hiding amongst all his plants...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Immus21 is banned for having a beautiful discus


----------



## Padded Wall

O.C.D Fishies is banned for bumping a thread that hasn't been posted in for a year!


----------



## Vancitycam

Lol padded wall is banned for banning someone with a disorder hah


----------



## coppercloud

Vancitycam is banned for using the texting word "LOL"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Coppercloud is banned for not knowing how to spell "Maple Ridge" properly


----------



## Gone Fishy

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for making me spew coffee all over my keyboard, lol


----------



## randylahey

Gone Fishy is banned for wasting that "nectar of the gods"!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Randy is banned for not knowing that "nectar of the gods" is trademarked for "lychee smoothies" on a hot sunny day.


----------



## Padded Wall

Seahorse is banned for liking lychee! ick!


----------



## Vancitycam

Padded wall is banned for not saying seahorse_"fanatic".....


----------



## effox

Vancitycam is banned for editing his post after 3 mins of thinking.


----------



## Vancitycam

Effox banned for bad math 25-23=2


----------



## jona31

Vancitycam banned for being a know it all. (I'm just kidding  )


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

jona31 is banned for not really kidding


----------



## Vancitycam

O.C.D.Fishies banned for wronging jonas31 right, I really am a know it all...kidding. 



A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Cam is banned for confusing me about whether he's a fool who thinks he's wise or a wise man who knows he's a fool. Please clarify.:bigsmile:


----------



## Vancitycam

Seahorse_Fanatic banned for not knowing a know it all=fool and a fool= a wise man. I guess by default I'm wise? Because I don't think I'm wise therefore I'm not a fool, now I'm confused I guess making me a fool. I don't know, I do know I now need a big coffee...


----------



## greenfin

VanCityCam banned for relying on caffeine to clear his thoughts. 

Should have quoted Abe Lincoln..."better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt". Hmm, now I've spoke out, I guess I'm admitting I'm a fool.


----------



## onefishtwofish

greenfin banned for thinking Vancitycam is doing a bad thing by relying on caffeine to clear his thoughts.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Kathy is banned for talking about caffeine instead of getting me a big cup of steaming hot hazelnut coffee.


----------



## greenfin

SeaHorse_fanatic is banned for wishing to drink a beverage that is most likely riddled with unpronouncable food additives


----------



## onefishtwofish

greenfin banned for thinking Anthony can't pronounce the additives.


----------



## scottyama

Onefishtwofish is banned for picking on Anthony for having a speech impediment.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Scottyama is banned for confusing who thinks whom has the speech impediment


----------



## greenfin

SeaHorse_Fanatic banned for starting to sound like an Abbot and Costello comedy sketch.


----------



## onefishtwofish

greenfin banned for making me feel old because I actually remember who's on first.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Kathie is banned for what's on second.


----------



## greenfin

In that case, SeaHorse_Fanatic banned for somethin on third, Ida Know, though.


----------



## scott tang

Green fin named for having a fat fish avitar Lol


----------



## oceanodd

Banned for having a signature that says, "Tanks and stuff"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Banned for claiming to be "odd" when I know odd, and you're NOT odd


----------



## effox

Anthony is banned for thinking he knows better than I do in this case.


----------



## jona31

Effox banned for having a chameleon eyed fox


----------



## scott tang

jona31 baned for having to many smile fases


----------



## jona31

scott tang banned for spelling faces wrong


----------



## scott tang

jona31 baned for knowing how to spell LOL


----------



## jona31

Scott Tang banned for not knowing how to spell. LOL


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

jona is banned for getting swallowed by a giant grouper (according to my Bible)


----------



## jona31

OMG LOL
SeaHorse_Fanatic banned for thinking it was a grouper when really it was a whale


----------



## Vancitycam

I didn't want to but you two made me and this will hurt me more than you but you're both banned for banning on Mother's Day! :bigsmile:

(None leaving my original post, just making aware I realized upon double checking time I tied my own noose.)


----------



## Diztrbd1

oh I want to play.... but last time I banned the person above me...it was the real deal :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishy

Diztrbd1 is banned for being able to ban people for real....all in good fun....don't get any crazy ideas, lol....


----------



## Vman

Gone fishy is banned for not banning John for being a sharks fan(1 of only 4 teams in history to lose a 3 game lead in the playoffs.)


----------



## greenfin

Vman banned for having a list of fish in his signature that reads like a line from a medieval monk's book of prayer.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Greenfin is banned for not realizing his avatar is actually a GreenFISH


----------



## Gone Fishy

Sea_Horse_Fanatic is banned for having a username SeaHorseFanatic but a fish in his avatar ?!


----------



## greenfin

Gone Fishy banned for banning SeaHorse Fanatic before I could. I had a rebuttle worked out for SHF's ban on myself.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

greenfin is banned for being toooooooo slow


----------



## greenfin

SeaHorse Fanatic banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Clownloachlover

Greenfin is banned for pointing out someone who was pointing out something!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Clownloachlover is banned for living "over da bridge". I guess his house floats :bigsmile:


----------



## Vancitycam

Seahorse_fanatic banned for not knowing over da bridge would be a flying house not floating.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Vancitycam is banned for not realizing I meant "floating in the air" like a balloon.


----------



## Clownloachlover

Seahorse_fanatic is banned for not realizing that "over the bridge" does not necessarily relate to location...it has a multitude of meanings


----------



## greenfin

Clownloachlover banned for claiming his habitational situation is ambiguously both physical and philosophical.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

greenfin is banned for storing "bleeding hearts" in his tank and polluting his planted tank with red blood cells, white b.c. and plasma.


----------



## scott tang

Sea horse banned for not listing everything found in a hear


----------



## rcleary171

Scott Tang is banned because I played volley ball with a guy named Scott who spiked me in the face (and it hurt).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

rcleary is banned for living on the other side of the continent so we can't come visit to see his fish cartoon collection in person.


----------



## rcleary171

response


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

rcleary171 said:


> response
> 
> View attachment 56146


Awesome.

You're banned for coming up with the most original response while banning me!


----------



## greenfin

Seahorse_Fanatic banned for unknowingly getting my gender wrong.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

greenfin is banned for stalling this amazing thread for 2 years


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

O.C.D. Fishies is banned for taking the screen name I should actually have.


----------



## Unknown crim

Seahorse banned for being jealous


----------



## mendoza.inc

Unknown crim banned for being unknow


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

mendoza.inc is banned for not loving the unknown, while being a forum Snooper


----------



## Jousters

Banned for making us go through all this nonsense.


----------



## The Guy

Jousters is banned for thinking this is nonsense


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

The Guy is banned for speaking the truth, this is amazing.


----------



## cichlid

O.C.D. Fishies is banned for using pink font. Lol


----------



## datfish

cichlid said:


> O.C.D. Fishies is banned for using pink font. Lol


cichlid is banned for committing too heavily to African cichlids


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Datfish is banned for not being an extremist themselves ??


----------



## CRS Fan

Candace is banned for not posting often enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy

Stewart is banned for being addicted to pressurized CO2 and growing great plants.


----------



## CRS Fan

Who’s this “Stewart” guy? Have you seen my plants lately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan

I ban “Laurie” the guy for moving to the Okanagan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Stew is banned for missing me ???


----------



## CRS Fan

Who’s “Stew”...... if people would spell my name correctly. I may ban them too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Damn, sorry Stuart, I need to ban myself. I'll just let myself out. Lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

In my defense, you didn't spell mine right either. Your banned.


----------



## The Guy

I banned O.C.D Fishies, for double posting LOL :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Laurie is banned for not attending the last VAHS auction.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Anthony is banned for not inviting me to his bbqs anymore. I need some corals.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

O.C.D. Fishies is banned for ignoring my psychic messages containing invitations to my bbqs.


----------



## The Guy

Anthony is banned for always coming up with a good answer!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

The Guy is banned for sticking up for Anthony. I thought we was homies lol


----------



## The Guy

O.C D Fishies is banned for thinkin we ain't homies :bigsmile:


----------



## VElderton

The Guy should be banned if his Osaka is not set-up yet ... I am anxiously waiting pics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Victor is banned for being so anxious for pics. Relax buddy, fish-keeping is about relieving stress NOT getting stressed out:bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy

Seahorse_Fanatic is banned for a good reply for VElderton for me!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

The Guy is super banned for stalling this thread again. Yay Im back to dig up the golden oldies, as always.


----------



## TomC

Better not ban too many. There aren't many of us left!


----------



## Enzot

TomC said:


> Better not ban too many. There aren't many of us left!


There's a handful of people. I see posts years old??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Enzot is banned for NOT banning TomC.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Sea-horse fanatic is banned for not having a get together recently. I need more corals to kill. Actually i ban myself for being a horrible fishkeeper now. 😭😭😭😭


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

OCD Fishies is banned for creating more work and expense for me by encouraging me to organize a BCA bbq later this spring.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

SeaHorse_Fanatic is banned for calling me on my selfishness. However I would totally have one but my place is sooo small, I would come help you though. Just let me know, you could boss me around.


----------



## JeanetteNash

I’m also interested in this. I would like to start my blog about a photo, what can you advise?


----------



## bigfry

Hahaha, this thread is finally revived by me! Everyone above was banned since Aug 2020.
Now the hell's gate is open...


----------



## TomC

A lifetime ban from the entire internet to bigfry for reviving such a lame thread.


----------

